# How to remove fabric softener smell from clothes?



## Rnejic (Nov 6, 2009)

I let someone borrow my maternity clothes (big mistake) and she used a heavily scented fabric softener on them. I don't use fabric softener. I have a very sensitive sense of smell normally and it is way heightened during pregnancy. I'm about ready to get into my maternity clothes again and I can't stand this smell. I've tried a little bit of vinegar in the wash but it didn't seem to help too much. I'm thinking of trying more vinegar and maybe even some baking soda.

Any other ideas?


----------



## JamieCatheryn (Dec 31, 2005)

Sounds right. I put a lot of vinegar in when things stink, especially of artificial fragrances.


----------



## bluebackpacks (Nov 5, 2010)

Fabric softener smells stick so well to clothing because the softeners are fat-based. You will need to 'strip' all of the clothes that have the fabric softener smell. Think of stripping cloth diapers... same concept. I am so sorry this happened to you. I, too, cannot tolerate the smell of fabric softeners.


----------



## ASusan (Jun 6, 2006)

If you go with the stripping concept, you might try a bit of Dawn dish detergent in the load.

Follow up with lots of vinegar in the rinse(s).


----------



## Contrariety (Jul 16, 2007)

I had this problem when I got my mat clothes back from my sister and still have this problem with the baby clothes we've passed back and forth. Short from boiling every last piece of clothing, I think just repeating washings and airing them out was the best I could do. Vinegar did not seem to help at all, IME. It was awful at first, as the smell of the clothes made me soooooooo nauseated when I was pregnant! Yuck! The smell on DD's clothes doesn't bother me as bad, and usually by the time she's worn something a time or two, it's gone.


----------



## Ruthiegirl (Jun 25, 2004)

A family member knitted us all a scarf for the holidays and put them in a bag with a dryer sheet to keep the moths away. Well, no moths...but only because the scarves stink! The perfume is so strong it gives me a sick stomach.

Thanks for the Dawn dish soap idea. I have had good luck getting old stains out with dish soap, maybe I'll have similar luck on the scarves. Otherwise they are going in the trash, maybe to Goodwill if I can get them out of the house quickly.


----------



## lifeguard (May 12, 2008)

Wash in hot as well.


----------



## steffanie3 (Mar 17, 2002)

I put the clothes from my mother-in-law (who uses about 3 times the recommended amount of fabric softener) outside for a while, probably a week, not sure if it is practical for you, but that seems to be the only thing that will cut it. I also wash on hottest I can and lots of soap and vinegar rinse when I do wash.


----------



## lucyem (Apr 30, 2005)

My MIL likes to overdo the dryer sheets, fabric softener, candles etc. Once we got back a suitcase she had stuck 10 dryer sheets in. By the time I realized what she did we had to just toss the suitcase. Then there was the time my SIL pulled a plug in out of her mom's fridge LOL I generally will wash the clothing a couple of times at least. Once all together and then I will wash one piece at a time with a full load of towels. The towels seem to do the trick. I only use towels to be used by DH or guests who do not mind a little fabric softener smell that might carry over.


----------

